# Binding parts



## benben (Dec 29, 2015)

I have some 2009 Ride SPI

The tongues are stripped need new ones, and the ankle straps are worn out. 

My question is this, how come I cant really find any replacement ankle straps online for my bindings, I mean its not common to replace? And also, since I cant find original ride bindings and I found some different brands, is it possible to mix a different brand strap with a different brand bindings? 

Should I just go for new bindings all together? I was looking at Cartels maybe, dont know if it will make a difference for me, I ride all mountain. 

Thanks a lot:smile:


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

frankenbindings...whatever works...Burton ladders and ratchets work well. I keep a tool box full of old parts taken off old/retired sets of bindings...and a couple years ago when a shop was closing, I got 4 sets of burton ladders and ratchets. And even keep pieces of the old straps...this past week used a 2 inch piece to splice together a toe strap.

or you could buy a new bindings


----------



## JoeyOranges (Mar 9, 2011)

Try yer local shop. 

Or

Call Ride customer service. Some brands comp or will sell you new ladders. 

Or

Www.fixmybinding.com


----------



## benben (Dec 29, 2015)

wrathfuldeity said:


> frankenbindings...whatever works...Burton ladders and ratchets work well. I keep a tool box full of old parts taken off old/retired sets of bindings...and a couple years ago when a shop was closing, I got 4 sets of burton ladders and ratchets. And even keep pieces of the old straps...this past week used a 2 inch piece to splice together a toe strap.
> 
> or you could buy a new bindings


So is it OK to use a different brand ankle strap?

coming to think about it, one can just create his own costumed perfect bindings if you have enough spare parts, lol


----------



## CrazyIvan (Mar 4, 2014)

Shouldn't a problem as long as the attachment points are similar.

Fixmybinding.Com is your hook up for parts. Ordered multiple times and the free shipping is very fast.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

benben said:


> So is it OK to use a different brand ankle strap?
> 
> coming to think about it, one can just create his own costumed perfect bindings if you have enough spare parts, lol


The only problem I can forsee is the ladder attachments. Older ones used a bolt and newer ones slide in from the bottom of the binding and get help in place once you mount it. Ankle and toe straps are pretty much all bolt on as far as I know. But yeah you can easily just frankenstein together anything that can attach properly, all you really need to make sure is the ladder works with the rachet and you can attach it to the binding.


----------



## TLN (Sep 7, 2010)

benben said:


> I have some 2009 Ride SPI
> 
> The tongues are stripped need new ones, and the ankle straps are worn out.
> 
> ...


Shoot an email to ride.
I was able to get a replacement pair of highbacks twice for my Ride CADs. You can grab straps there for sure, even if they're from different model - they gonna work. SPI is a stiffer freeride model, so ask for something like Capo or El hefe.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

benben said:


> I have some 2009 Ride SPI
> 
> The tongues are stripped need new ones, and the ankle straps are worn out.
> 
> ...


I might be able to help. What size bindings?


----------



## benben (Dec 29, 2015)

ridinbend said:


> I might be able to help. What size bindings?


Large Thank you, and thank you everyone for your help.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

benben said:


> Large Thank you, and thank you everyone for your help.


I have two older (retired) pairs in Olive green and red that are in good condition.


----------



## benben (Dec 29, 2015)

ridinbend said:


> I have two older (retired) pairs in Olive green and red that are in good condition.



Cool, why did you retire them? And what would you offer, I actually got a hold of new tongues from a local store here, the ankle straps are still pretty bad and now I see the the ratchet is not holding when its really tight, it skips.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

benben said:


> Cool, why did you retire them? And what would you offer, I actually got a hold of new tongues from a local store here, the ankle straps are still pretty bad and now I see the the ratchet is not holding when its really tight, it skips.


I have a sickness. Most gear is used two years and then I replace with new stuff. Perks of being a d.i.n.k.


----------



## benben (Dec 29, 2015)

ridinbend said:


> I have a sickness. Most gear is used two years and then I replace with new stuff. Perks of being a d.i.n.k.



sounds amazing I think Ill keep my ride for another season, eventhough I was looking at Cartel Or malavita, 
so what can we do with what you have?


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

benben said:


> sounds amazing I think Ill keep my ride for another season, eventhough I was looking at Cartel Or malavita,
> so what can we do with what you have?


Here's what I got


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

benben said:


> So is it OK to use a different brand ankle strap?
> 
> coming to think about it, one can just create his own costumed perfect bindings if you have enough spare parts, lol


I'm rockin' Franken=bindings on the Never Summer Swift & West right now.

The Swift has Burton CFX plates & toe ramps (best Burton toes ramps ever)
These exact bindings, from 2003.
Burton CFX Mens Small Very Stiff Snowboard Bindings | eBay

With High backs from Burton Missions, toe caps from Burton Co2's & all new straps from last years Burton Customs.



The West Has RIDE Tomcats on it. Only RIDE binding I've ever seen that doesn't have an adjustable heel cup, one solid piece base plate.

It didn't have toe caps when it came out, not sure what year they came out?
So I use some off a crappy pair of FIREFLY bindings. 
Haha they're actually pretty good.

But RIDE has stupid ankle attachments that only fit RIDE boards, no other part from any other binding will work.

So I made my own. The piece is an oblong cylinder, fat on one end & skinny on the other, with a curve to contour around the heel cup.

Even more stupid, each binding has a right and a left hard plastic piece that only fits on the left or right binding.

If you accidentally mix em up, they fit but not perfect.
When you tighten em back up, they break.

I've used the barrel bushings from a pair of skateboard trucks, cut on an angle so one side is thicker than the other.
1 bushing made both pieces I needed. All fixed


I also pick up every broken strap I find @ the mountain & bring it home.
Haha, gloves to, haha. I'm rockin' one brand new wicked Burton glove on the right hand & an almost as slick Dakine glove on the left,. Both brand new. Bwa ha ha ha 


TT


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

ridinbend said:


> Here's what I got


Haha your retired bindings are way better than my go to bindings. haha


TT


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

timmytard said:


> Haha your retired bindings are way better than my go to bindings. haha
> 
> 
> TT


If you want a pair cover shipping + 6 pack money and I'll send em your way. Both size XL


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

ridinbend said:


> If you want a pair cover shipping + 6 pack money and I'll send em your way. Both size XL


Which model are those? SPI's? If they are?
I've wanted to try that one for a while.

Fuck, as wicked as that offer is, the fuckin' exchange rate just wrecks it.

$20-$30usd to ship + $20 for beer

Works out to be $70+ Canadian Peso's

Weak, D'oh.


TT


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

timmytard said:


> Which model are those? SPI's? If they are?
> I've wanted to try that one for a while.
> 
> Fuck, as wicked as that offer is, the fuckin' exchange rate just wrecks it.
> ...


I'll hold on to the red ones, they're canted, and if you find some coin in your couch they're yours. Yeah they're spi.


----------

